# From the Heart of Darkness - Addon Ankündigung inc?



## Thoraros (2. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

gibt euch das:

http://forums.warham...&thread.id=9814



Vielleicht werden wir einiges von der E3 erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (2. Juni 2010)

Da gehts doch nur um den neuen Loadscreen-Tipp Contest, außer ich hab was verpasst^^


----------



## Thoraros (2. Juni 2010)

http://forum.war-europe.com/warhammeronline/board/message?board.id=generaldiscussionDE&message.id=33834#M33834 

Ihr müsst euch unbedingt das Video anschauen!!


----------



## Pymonte (2. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> http://forum.war-eur...id=33834#M33834
> 
> Ihr müsst euch unbedingt das Video anschauen!!



wäre schon interessant, wobei das auch nur ein stilistisches Mittel sein kann (bezüglich Horror etc). Aber Vampire sieht man dann doch sehr häufig, müsteriös 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (2. Juni 2010)

Ich wünschte ich könnte es glauben... aber nach fast zwei langen Jahren fehlt mir einfach die Überzeugung, dass noch etwas größeres kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt allerdings nicht, dass es keinen neuen Content geben kann. Mit dem rechne ich sogar relativ fix in 1.4 (wahrscheinlich aufgewärmte Festungen... soviel dann zum Thema "neu" *würg*)


----------



## C0ntra (2. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnte es glauben... aber nach fast zwei langen Jahren fehlt mir einfach die Überzeugung, dass noch etwas größeres kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die haben aber auch relativ früh, wo die ersten nach Addons gefragt haben klipp und klar gesagt, bevor das Hauptspiel nicht rund läuft, kommt kein Addon. Darum läuft ja alles, was sie machen unter "polishing", was aktuell läuft.


----------



## Thoraros (3. Juni 2010)

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass die gezeigte Karte im Videolog und nun auch dieses Filmchen klare Zeichen setzen! Ich habe die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben und auf der E3 wird etwas kommen. Definitiv, denn selbst ein AoC hat es gepackt.


----------



## Snek2009 (3. Juni 2010)

JAJA und jetzt wieder auf AoC rumhacken ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee ganz ehrlich mich würds freuen dann würd ich wieder meinen squigherder auspacken ...
obwohl ich von den ganzen leuten mit der MEGA Rüstung wieder nur gebasht werde ;(
btw sind feuerzauberer immer noch so schei... nervig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (3. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich über ne dritte Fraktion Freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl damit leider auch ein paar Probleme auftauchen würden....


----------



## Richtigsteller (4. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gibt euch das:
> 
> ...





Die hätten besser ne Kino Komödie gedreht, anstatt so eine schöne Lizenz zu versemmeln.


----------



## wiligut (4. Juni 2010)

Hauptsache irgendwas gesagt, wa?


----------



## Pymonte (4. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass zumindest die Bloodhunt Expansion Daten schon seit geraumer Zeit im Spiel sind. Außerdem wurden sie nach einigen Patches (besonders den letzten) größer. LdT ist nun fast genau 1 Jahr alt und dieses Video strotzt nur so von Vampir Szenen (primär Nosferatu). Außerdem hat Carrie ja schon gesagt, dass es mit 1.4 etwas völlig Neues geben wird (von daher werden es wohl kaum nur die Festungen sein). Ich denke allerdings, dass auch Bloodhunt kein boxed Addon wird, was ich allerdings auch gut heiße, da ich regelmäßige Contententwertung total unsinnig finde.


----------



## Wolfner (4. Juni 2010)

In DAoC gabs aber auch Boxed Expansions ohne Contententwertung. Das ist eher ein WoW-Syndrom :-B


----------



## Kontessa (4. Juni 2010)

omg wenn sie nicht die vampire für order bringen wars das dann aber für order im open^^

aber so wie ich sie kenne bekommen wir bestimmt die franzosen aka bretonen die dann keiner zocken will :/


----------



## wiligut (4. Juni 2010)

Ich rechne mit einer Gebietserweiterung ala Länder der Toten, nur eben mit dem Thema Vampire. Dazu ein Dungeon ala GdG wo der Obervampir im Keller liegt und man einen PvE-Gegenpart zum Souverän-Set als Loot bekommen kann, (schließlich hat das Souveran Set eine Behütungsstufe, die bisher zu nichts gut ist). Mich würde es freuen.


----------



## AUTStevie (4. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass zumindest die Bloodhunt Expansion Daten schon seit geraumer Zeit im Spiel sind. Außerdem wurden sie nach einigen Patches (besonders den letzten) größer. LdT ist nun fast genau 1 Jahr alt und dieses Video strotzt nur so von Vampir Szenen (primär Nosferatu). Außerdem hat Carrie ja schon gesagt, dass es mit 1.4 etwas völlig Neues geben wird (von daher werden es wohl kaum nur die Festungen sein). Ich denke allerdings, dass auch Bloodhunt kein boxed Addon wird, was ich allerdings auch gut heiße, da ich regelmäßige Contententwertung total unsinnig finde.



Ist es möglich das man die "Rote Pest" mit "Bloodhunt" vergleichen kann?
In den Patchnotes von 1.3.5 war ja die Rede von der roten Pest und das dadurch alle Händler und wichtigen NPCs nur noch in den Hauptstädten anzutreffen sind.
Es ist gut möglich, dass es sich um eine Expansion handelt, in der es um die rote Pest geht, denn für eine NPC-Umstellung lässt man sich doch keine rote Pest einfallen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






wiligut schrieb:


> Ich rechne mit einer Gebietserweiterung ala Länder der Toten, nur eben mit dem Thema Vampire. Dazu ein Dungeon ala GdG wo der Obervampir im Keller liegt und man einen PvE-Gegenpart zum Souverän-Set als Loot bekommen kann, (schließlich hat das Souveran Set eine Behütungsstufe, die bisher zu nichts gut ist). Mich würde es freuen.



Noch eine Gebietserweiterung wie Länder der Toten wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben, dass wurde schon einmal in einem Interview bestätigt. Außerdem war doch LdT nun wirklich nicht der Bringer.

Ich tippe eher auf eine neue Paarung oder sogar eine 3. Fraktion, beides wäre möglich. Nur Letzteres ist schwer zu implementieren. 
Wenn Mythic zufrieden ist mit dem was jetzt gerade an Content auf den Live-Servern ist, dann wird es eine Expansion geben.

Übrigens die E3 ist nahe, vielleicht gibts da mehr zu erfahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snek2009 (4. Juni 2010)

ich würd 100 euro wetten das NIE NEVER NIEEEEMALS GANZ BESTIMMT NICHT AUF KEINEN FALL (man musses ja deutlich sagen ) ne 3te fraktion kommt weil das so unglablich aufwändig wäre... aber ich würd mich drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (4. Juni 2010)

AUTStevie schrieb:


> Ist es möglich das man die "Rote Pest" mit "Bloodhunt" vergleichen kann?



Meh... eher nicht.
Die Rote Pest (oder auch Rotpocken, wie sie eigentlich heißt) kündigt normalerweise einen Angriff der Skaven an und wird verwendet um den Gegner auf der Oberfläche vorab zu schwächen.
Bloodhunt war ein Eintrag den ein Dataminer in einer .myp Datei gefunden hatte (schon Ewigkeiten aus). Es gab sogar schon ein paar Alphamodels und Texturen. Auch das Gebiet "Sylvanas" war bereits in das Zone-Register des PTS eingetragen (verschwand dann jedoch wieder). Wieviel Arbeit tatsächlich hinter dem Gebiet steckte, bevor man es unter den Tisch fallen lies ist fraglich, da es auch auf den Liveservern schon Einträge in die Zonenlisten gab, welche Gebiete repräsentierten die nicht im Spiel waren (Krakensee, Äussere Finsternis etc). Im Endeffekt waren das lauter Zonen die über Bugs im Landschaftsdesign erreicht werden konnten. Antreffen konnte man dort allerdings nix.

Gibt also einige "ungenutzte" Zonen in WAR.
Lauft mal in den Winden des Chaos aus dem Eiskrater raus oder versucht das Gebiet westlich der Chaoswüste oder Reiklands zu erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S.:
Egal was kommt nur BITTE KEINE neuen LotD!! Für ein RvR-Spiel sollte es auch mal neuen RvR-Content geben!

Edit:
Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass das Video etwas mit Content zu tun hat. Ja, es sind zwar Vampire drinn, aber auch eine Katze, Ratten, Paul Barnett, ein Schraubenschlüssel, ein weiterer Entwickler dessen Name mir grade nicht einfällt, ein Radar und ein Plüschtier aus dem Film "Mein Nachbar Totoro"


----------



## Snek2009 (4. Juni 2010)

waren das jetzt verschiedene lebensformen in ner bestimmten reihenfolge ? Katze, Ratten, Paul Barnett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AUTStevie (4. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Egal was kommt nur BITTE KEINE neuen LotD!! Für ein RvR-Spiel sollte es auch mal neuen RvR-Content geben!
> 
> Edit:
> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass das Video etwas mit Content zu tun hat. Ja, es sind zwar Vampire drinn, aber auch eine Katze, Ratten, Paul Barnett, ein Schraubenschlüssel, ein weiterer Entwickler dessen Name mir grade nicht einfällt, ein Radar und ein Plüschtier aus dem Film "Mein Nachbar Totoro"



Kann mir aber trotzdem nicht vorstellen, dass Mythic für einen Contest so ein Video macht zumindest nicht "nur".
Da hätten sie die ganzen Vampire weglassen können, das hätte die gleiche Atmosphäre gegeben.

Nunja im aktuellen Produzentenbrief hat ja auch Carrie geschrieben, dass wir besonders die Entwickler-Threads im Auge behalten sollten. 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn wirklich etwas ganz Neues kommt zB Skaven(schon lange inoffiziell angekündigt, sogar schon vor Release).
Und wie Wolfner schon geschrieben hat, gibt es eine Verbindung von der roten Pest zu den Skaven.


----------



## Brummbör (4. Juni 2010)

sollten skaven zu destro dazu kommen wäre es für mich der grösste fehler und würde das verhältniss noch mehr kippen lassen. seh im mom keine gleichwertige rasse für order.
skaven wären ne gute dritte fraktion aber schwer umzusetzen.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (5. Juni 2010)

also ich glaube das das mit den zombies sich daran richtet was denen wieder fahren ist. guckt euch den raumnamen an. hört sich ja so gruselig an der raumname (ich weis nicht was es direkt übersetzt heißt weil wegen scheiß englisch also ist dies nur eine vermutung) und hey bei welchem patch waren wir gerade? ein bisschen zu früh oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (5. Juni 2010)

Die reingeschnittenen Filmszenen stammen übrigens fast alle von "Nosferatu - Eine Symphonie des Grauens".
(Der Film Dracula von 1958 mit Christopher Lee ist glaub ich auch ein, zweimal drinn)


----------



## Pymonte (5. Juni 2010)

"Pit of Despair" heißt Grube des Verzweifelns. Und es werden keine Zombies sondern Vampire gezeigt (--> Bloodhunt). Wir sind bei P1.3.6. es sagt aber niemand, dass nach 1.3.6 noch 1.3.7, 1.3.8 usw kommen müssen bis 1.4. Der Patch 1.4 kann auch als übernächstes kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Mythic hat früher auch öfter über versteckte Botschaften und die Blogger neuen Content "angekündigt" (Get to da Choppa, orangenes Haarfärbemittel, etwas Sand usw)


----------



## AUTStevie (5. Juni 2010)

Mit 1.3.6 endet die 1.3 Reihe.


----------



## Gortug (6. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mal sagen das die Vampire zu denn Destros kommen und die Bretonen zu denn Ordis die Skaven werden einfach stumpf eine reine Npc fraktion sein die man dezimiren muss so sehe ich das.
Wenn jetzt fragen kommen warum Vampire zu destros antworte ich ganz schlicht sie sind böse haben hass auf alles Lebendes und sehen in denn Destros Dumme starke Verbündete die für ordentlich Zombies sorgen, bis auf die Dunkelelfen in die sehen die einen pakt verbündeten wie in WoW z.b Blutelfen, Untote.
Warum Bretonia zu der Ordnung:
Das beantworte ich auch schlicht und einfach so, ich meine ich hab das mal ihrgend wo gelesen und ich kann mir net vorstellen das die Ordnung einen pakt mit denn Skaven bzw Vampiren eingeht.


----------



## Buzzluga (7. Juni 2010)

Wollt nur einwerfen, dass zur Zeit des Sturm des Chaos, die Vampire auf der Ordnungsseite gekämpft haben, um das Chaos einzudämmen...


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2010)

Skaven waren schon immer der Favorit für die Destro Fraktion. Das war schon vor Release bekanntgegeben, dass man gerne Skaven noch im Spiel gehabt hätte. Und das wünschen sich auch die meisten Spieler (gibt da nen xhundert Seiten Thread im Mythic Forum). Für Ordnung muss aber definitv was besseres her als Bretonia, außer die bekommen exklusiv mounted combat. Ansonsten lieber Ogersöldner oder, gemäß dem neuen Regelbuch von Warhammer möglich, Echsenmenschen (das graut mich immer noch. Die Vorstellung ist einfach zu abstrus und Echsenmenschen sind eher notgedrungende Verbündete, denn echte Kameraden. Denen geht es ja nur um den Plan der Alten)


----------



## Rozen (7. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Skaven waren schon immer der Favorit für die Destro Fraktion. Das war schon vor Release bekanntgegeben, dass man gerne Skaven noch im Spiel gehabt hätte. Und das wünschen sich auch die meisten Spieler (gibt da nen xhundert Seiten Thread im Mythic Forum). Für Ordnung muss aber definitv was besseres her als Bretonia, außer die bekommen exklusiv mounted combat. Ansonsten lieber Ogersöldner oder, gemäß dem neuen Regelbuch von Warhammer möglich, Echsenmenschen (das graut mich immer noch. Die Vorstellung ist einfach zu abstrus und Echsenmenschen sind eher notgedrungende Verbündete, denn echte Kameraden. Denen geht es ja nur um den Plan der Alten)



Also wenn Vampire bei Ordnung passen würden, wäre das wohl die beste Möglichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (7. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Skaven waren schon immer der Favorit für die Destro Fraktion. Das war schon vor Release bekanntgegeben, dass man gerne Skaven noch im Spiel gehabt hätte. Und das wünschen sich auch die meisten Spieler (gibt da nen xhundert Seiten Thread im Mythic Forum). Für Ordnung muss aber definitv was besseres her als Bretonia, außer die bekommen exklusiv mounted combat. Ansonsten lieber Ogersöldner oder, gemäß dem neuen Regelbuch von Warhammer möglich, Echsenmenschen (das graut mich immer noch. Die Vorstellung ist einfach zu abstrus und Echsenmenschen sind eher notgedrungende Verbündete, denn echte Kameraden. Denen geht es ja nur um den Plan der Alten)



braucht die neue edition nich noch?


----------



## Pymonte (7. Juni 2010)

XXI. schrieb:


> braucht die neue edition nich noch?



nächsten Monat kommt sie raus^^


----------



## Ankar (7. Juni 2010)

Also eine neue Rasse wär mal toll! Sie würden die unteren T's wieder beleben und Neueinsteiger haben wieder Spass. Aber ich hoffe, keine Seite bekommt die Skaven. Denn wer auch immer sie bekommt, würde das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte total kippen. 

Ich würde dann immer nur die Fraktion spielen, die in Unterzahl ist! Obwohl beides langweilig ist!

Übermacht => Lange Sz Wartezeiten, ödes 5 kt vs 1 Grp gezerge im Orvr
In Unterzahl => kurze Wartezeiten, dafür dauernd auf den Deckel im Orvr bekommen! 

Mal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amon101x (8. Juni 2010)

Nie und nimmer bringen die ne Expansion raus, vllt ne kleine content erweiterung

3. Fraktion?! Wollten die von anfang an nicht machen ..

Destro wird doch jetzt schon bevorzugt gespielt wegen den rassen, würden die jetzt noch Skaven (ich würd sie spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) bekommen wärs das aus für die order.. wobei vampire oder lizardmen recht "cool" wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

So eine Expansion hätte natürlich auch enormen Vorteil was Spieleranzahl angeht, hätte nämlich Mythic schon viel früher die Werbetrommel geschlagen würden viele Spieler wieder mit WAR anfangen und höchstwahrscheinlich von den positiven Veränderungen überzeugt sein. Zu WAR-Release hab ich in meinem Kinoprospekt mit Rezensionen zuverschiedenen Filmen sogar Werbung zu WAR gesehen. So muss dat!

Aber schon allein die Tatsache das es so "Community-intern", um es mal salope auszudrücken, behandelt wird denke ich das nur eine Contenterweiterung kommt, da eine Contenterweiterung nur die momentanen Spieler interessiert (in der großzahl) eine expansion jedoch auch nicht-WAR-Spieler.

BTW. es können auch neue Rassen kommen ohne eine Expansion, man braucht ja nicht eine extra Expansion bringen, diese würde nämlich noch viel Content enthalten müssen (Oder wie war es damals bei DAOC?)


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Juni 2010)

Ja aber bei WAR lassen sich die neuen Rassen eher nur einbinden, wenn sie auch was haben um das sie kämpfen.
3. Fraktion würde heißen, sie müssten alles was derzeit da ist zerstören und neu aufbauen. Auch wenn ne 3. Fraktion gut wäre, bei DAoC ging es ja sehr gut mit 3 Fraktionen. Macht es beim derzeitigen Spielstand keinen Sinn. Maximal über ein Addon, da man so die Entwicklungskosten zum Teil abfangen kann. Ich denk auch einfach ein riesen Gebiet, mit paarn euen PQs, vielleicht Instanz und bissel was zum moschen. Neue Items wird es denk ich dort dann auch geben.

Aber vom Hintergrund halt ich mich mal fern. Denn ich find schon persönlich, dass die derzeitigen Bündniss nicht aufgehen alle nicht. So wie sie dargestellt sind. Daher seh ich Echsen nicht wirklich als Problem, weil sie einfach so eingebaut werden können. Ogre wäre ein Problem. Die größe ist einfach nur ungünstig und sie wären die perfekten NSC Söldner für Underdog. Die man eben anheuern kann für seinen Kampf gegen die anderen.
Bretonia ist zu sehr Mensch und wenn sie nur Mounted Combat bekommen, wäre es bissel fraglich warum nicht die anderen? Das Problem an Bretonia zu stark Imperium, maximal mit dem alten Bündniss WE würde man genug gute Klassen und einen hübschen Mix bekommen. Waldelfen gehen sogar alleine ganz gut. Da man so eben bissel andere Figuren erschaffen kann, als schon Ingame sind. Das Skaven top sind, ist keine Frage. Die haben viel zu viel lustiges und cooles. Aber auch sie gehören eher zu dennen, die sich niemals der Destro anschließen würden und wenn nur bis der Feind tot ist. Denn ihr glaube gilt der Gehörnten Ratte, nicht den 4 Chaosgottheiten oder einem lächerlichen Thronanwärter. Sondern ihrem Gott und kein Skaven würde sich von Dunkelelfen über den Tisch ziehen lassen, ihr Verhandlungsgeschick ist dem der Druchii und Hochelfen ebenwürdig. Auch wenn es von verdorbener Natur ist. Das mit Echsen ist eben Geschmackssache, klar passen sie nicht wirklich rein. Aber es passt auch nicht, dass Hochelfen ihre Insel offen legen und nur ne Handvoll Verteidiger zurück lassen, weil Menschen sterben. Also selbst wenn das Imperium brennt, reagieren Hochelfen nicht wirklich darauf. Orks sind zwar schön und gut, aber der Waaaghboss ist nicht vor Ort, sondern im Chaos und damit müssten Orks ja fast ständig rebellieren. Doch die Orks halten treu zur Destro, auch dass ist enorm unpassend und unstimmig. Also Echsen sind da kein Lorebruch oder gar etwas, was garnicht passt. Sie passen genau so wenig rein, wie die derzeitigen Ideen warum wer wie wo Krieg führt.

Die neue Edition bei Warhammer Tabletop ist recht nett. Gibt aber paar Punkte die enorm danneben gehen. Gerade der neue Angriff, mit den 2W6 und 3W6 (2 höchsten wählen) ist bissel sehr danneben. Andere Dinge sind aber recht passend und stimmig.

Bei Warhammer Online ist aber eine neue Fraktion nur einzubinden, wenn man diese auch mit Paarungen belegt. Eine dritte Fraktion, hätte einen Kompletten umbruch der Gebiete zur Folge. Da man sich aber beim Entwicklen schon viel verbaut hat, durch diese Paarungen und diese Lakes mitten drin. Denk ich eher, dass es neues Gebiet wird. Spielbare Rassen kann man wie gesagt wurde, ja ohne Addon einführen. Nur passen eben wenige Rassen auf beide Seiten. Die Ogre wären da eher so ne NSC Fraktion, die man im Kampf umhilfe rufen kann und sie bezahlen muss, als ne Spielbare Rasse. Da ihre Körpergröße nur zu handhaben wäre, wenn ihre Kollisionsradien kleiner wären, als ihre Körpermasse. Sonst wären sie einfach nur die Perfkten Tortanks und Tankwall Typen. Denk deswegen eher an Gebiete und vielleicht sogar ne neue Instanz.


----------



## Sethek (13. Juni 2010)

Ich habs vor 2 Jahren geschrieben, ich tus wieder: Echsen passen. In mehr als einer Hinsicht.

Zum einen scheinen Skaven ja der Destro-Favorit zu sein. Warum auch nicht.
Und mit den Skaven hatten Die Slann in Lustria ja ordentlich zu tun. Ohne den Tehenhauin wäre da die Echsenpopulation noch stärker dezimiert worden. Wenn plötzlich so n alter Slann in seiner Tempelstadt (gibt ja genügend, die nicht ausgeabreitet sind) aus seiner Kontemplation aufwacht und feststellt, dass seine Population grade irgendwie halbiert wurde könnte er das durchaus zum Anlass nehmen, zu überlegen, inwiefern die Skaven denn zum großen Plan passen und zum Ergebnis kommen: nicht. 

Nehmen wir noch dazu, welche besondere Seuche die Seuchenklanskave in Lustria entfesselt haben und was jetzt angeblich in den Gebieten in Warhammer wüten soll... Besagter Slann schickt also seine Abordnung nach Norden. Elfen gehören zum Plan der Alten, Zwerge auch, und Menschen nur dann nicht, wenn sie in Lustria auf Schatzsuche gehen. Im Gepäck: Heilmittel für die Seuche und Hilfe im Kampf gegen das Rattenpack. Denn das gehört eben nicht zum Plan. Passt alles mehr als gut. Zumal die ganzen Echsen eh nur Befehlsempfänger sind und kein Konzept für Individualität haben, nur für Funktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde wohl eher die Balance kitten denn zerstören, denn Echsenmenschen wären für die Ordnung für Warhammer-nicht-Lorekenner schon optisch ne Abwechslung zum HdR-mäßigen Einerlei.


Klassentechnisch würds in den War-typischen Usus auch passen. Kroxigor als Tank, Saurüssel (Wobei Mythic da bestimmt ohne Grund die lore schänden und den zum Tempelwächter machen würde) als Meelee-DD, Skinkschamane als Heiler, Chamäleonskink als Fern-DD.


Das alles vorausgesetzt es gibt ein addon. Wetten würd ich da immer noch nicht drauf.


Edith: Ne neue Paarung braucht man nicht, seit eh alle im Nordland/in Norsca starten. Da kann man dann auch zwei separate Zonen a la LotD (Warptunnel/Tempelstadt) bringen. fertig. Sind die halt nicht direkt am Krieg beteiligt.

&#8364;dith2: Zum Sturm des Chaos und "Vampire helfen Imperium" - Quark. Ich hab damals ne Vampirarmee gespielt, ich muss es wissen. Die Vampies hatten - vertreten durch den wiederauferstandenen Mannfred von Carstein - nur ne Nebenrolle. Zunächst haben die Vampire sich gegen das Chaos gestellt - das aber nur, weil die östliche Chaosarmee (glaube unter Vardek Crom) sich Sylvania als Durchmarschgebiet ausgesucht hatte nach dem Motto "Da gibts eh nur n paar Bauern". Und als Grimgork den ollen Archavon umgeknebelt und sich der Rauch verzogen hatte, hat Mannfred eben noch versucht, Profit draus zu schlagen und die Stadt zu erobern. Vampire passen nicht zum Imperium. Null. Eventuell noch zu Bretonnia als Lahmia, aber da auch nur im Verborgenen und nienienieniemals öffentlich.


----------



## Pymonte (13. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub nicht, dass sie Kroxigore als Tanks bringen... die sind zu groß, größer als Oger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann eher Tempelwache, Sauruskrieger, Chamäleon-Skink (als stealth-range DD) und Skinkschamane.

Auch wenn ich des dennoch als Loreverstümmelung ansehen würde, fände ich Echsen (als Echsenmenschenspieler) schon toll. 

In der neuen Edition von Warhammer Fantasy sind Echsenmenschen ja auch in den Reihen der Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. Juni 2010)

3. Fraktion wird es mit Sicherheit keine geben (würde hier 99% tippen). Neue Rassen vielleicht (wobei auch hier wohl keine neuen Klassen). Solche Dinge sind unheimlich aufwändig und auch wenn man mich hier immer wieder steinigt: Die Änderungen die es seit LotD bei WAR gegeben hat sind im Vergleich "geringfügig" (was Entwicklungsaufwand betrifft). So oder so gibts seit über einem Jahr ständig wieder Gerüchte über ein Addon (Addon-Code wurde ja schon vor ewigen Zeiten angeblich entdeckt, geworden ist daraus eine Event Geschichte) und ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe.

Ich persönlich bin gespannt wann AoC und WAR auf die Turbine/Warner Bezahlgeschichte umsteigen (ich vermeide gezielt den Begriff F2P). Obwohl HDRO deutlich mehr Abos hat wird das mit Hinweis auf die bessere Wirtschaftlichkeit nun auf das System von D&D Online umgestellt. Für AoC und WAR wäre das sicherlich auch ein lohnenswertes System: F2P bis 40 und RR40+ nur gegen Cash oder sowas.

Übrigens wird auf der E3 angeblich das neue Warhammer 40k MMO vorgestellt, da bin ich schon sehr gespannt drauf. Da wird man wohl reinschauen müssen. Doch erstmal bleibt abzuwarten wie Cataclysm (in Hinblick auf das versprochene PVP) und das (hoffentlich bald erscheindende, da WoW auch schon wieder fad ist) SWTOR den MMO Markt aufmischt (oder nicht).


----------



## Brummbör (13. Juni 2010)

GW2 könnte mit server vs server den pvp bereich aufmischen.


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Juni 2010)

Mythic ist in L.A gelandet. Die Spannung steigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rozen (14. Juni 2010)

und dann gabs diesen Kommentar von Carrie:

"Sorry for the tease. But Mythic is not officially at E3 so there should be no big news unless someone gets really drunk."

oh man....


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Juni 2010)

Rozen schrieb:


> und dann gabs diesen Kommentar von Carrie:
> 
> "Sorry for the tease. But Mythic is not officially at E3 so there should be no big news unless someone gets really drunk."
> 
> oh man....



Was soll denn das schon wieder? Da denkt man da kommt was großes und dann das -.- Ich bin echt enttäuscht...


----------



## OldboyX (14. Juni 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Was soll denn das schon wieder? Da denkt man da kommt was großes und dann das -.- Ich bin echt enttäuscht...



Ja, aber man sollte sich auch keine unrealistischen Hoffnungen machen. In regelmäßigen Abständen hat man hier im Forum diese "Addon", "3. Fraktion" usw. Spekulanten. Bei solchen Erwartungen muss man ja enttäuscht werden. Die Art von "riesigem Content Schub" wird es in WAR nicht geben. Selbst wenn ein Addon kommen sollte, wird es wohl in etwa so ausfallen wie das von AoC oder eines der kleineren von HDRO.

Ein riesiges "neue Gegenden, Rufranganhebung, neue Klassen, neue Rassen, 3. Fraktion, usw." - Addon gibt WAR einfach nicht mehr her und der erfhoffte Anstieg an Spielerabos existiert nur in den Köpfen der Fans. Die Lage hat sich etwas stabilisiert und der Abwärtstrend wurde gebremst (dabei weiß man nichtmal genau, ob er vollständig zum Erliegen gekommen ist - ein Aufwärtstrend ist daraus jedenfalls nicht geworden). Da ist es doch besser etwas realistischer zu bleiben, dann kann man sich umso mehr freuen, wenn sich dann doch etwas tut.


----------



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

Rozen schrieb:


> und dann gabs diesen Kommentar von Carrie:
> 
> "Sorry for the tease. But Mythic is not officially at E3 so there should be no big news unless someone gets really drunk."
> 
> oh man....



Warum bin ich nicht überrascht :-B

Naja...
Habe mein Hauptaugenmerk bei dieser E3 ohnehin auf dem 40k MMOG (und Shogun 2.... und Deus Ex 3.... und und und - eigentlich ne Menge nette Sachen dieses Jahr).


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Juni 2010)

Naja jedes Popel MMO, und sei es noch so klein und hat wenige Spieler, bekommt neuen Content. Mythic hat für Dark Age of Camelot auch viele Erweiterungen rausgebracht, warum passiert das nicht bei WAR? Immer mehr Leute sin din letzter Zeit 80 geworden und viele stehen kurz bevor. Diese Leute spielen fast alle nicht mehr sehr aktiv und schauen nur noch mal ab und zu rein.
es wird definitiv mal Zeit für was neues. LdT war nicht toll und wird es nie sein. Und nach fast 2 jahren sollte mal ein Addon angekündigt werden. Sogar AoC hats geschafft. wer hat den Funcom ne Standpauke darüber gehalten wie man gute Spiele produziert? Genau, Mythic. Jetzt ist der Spieß aber andersrum. Was macht Mythic wenn die neuen großen MMO's wie SWTOR, GW 2 oder das WH40K MMO vor der Tür stehen? Dann ist WAR definitiv vor dem aus!

Sicherlich wirds dann einige Rückkehrer geben, aber das werden nicht so viele sein. Dann gibts wieder das gemecker das die Server so leer sind. das ganze geht dann soweit das die bisherigen Server geschlossen werden und für die verbleibenden Spieler 2 Multilinguale Server geöffnet werden. Der Rest besteht dann daraus das Speil noch irgendwelchen Methoden am Leben zu erhalten z.B Free2Play, Itemshop...

Sollte das doch nicht so kommen und es wird ein Addon erscheinen das es Faustdick hinter den Ohren hat, dann GZ Mythic. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das die Konkurrenz nicht schläft. Machen wir das beste draus und genießen die zeit die WAR noch bleibt.


----------



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Naja jedes Popel MMO, und sei es noch so klein und hat wenige Spieler, bekommt neuen Content. Mythic hat für Dark Age of Camelot auch viele Erweiterungen rausgebracht, warum passiert das nicht bei WAR?



Das kann ich dir leicht erklären: Seit Release und ganz besonders hin zur Erweiterung "LdT" gab es immer eine Gruppe von Heulern.
Und zwar jene die schrieen "Jaaaaa nichts Neues hinzufügen solange die Kernelemente nicht PERFEKT funktionieren!"
Sicherlich gerechtfertigt bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt. Nur dummerweise haben sie auch vergessen, dass ein Spiel ohne neuen Content schlichtweg eingehen wird, egal wie fehlerfrei die Kernelemente sind.
Tja und den Rest der Geschichte, machen Entlassungen und Kürzungen aus.
Hätte Mythic die Polishing Patch-Reihe zu Beginn gebracht und 1.1-1.3 in den letzten Monaten (also praktisch dasselbe Zeug nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge), würde WAR heute wahrscheinlich auch anders dastehen...

Die ganze Situation rund um Mythic auf der E3 erinnert mich ein wenig an dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




:-B


----------



## C0ntra (14. Juni 2010)

Worauf sich die Entwickler momentan konzentrieren ist das derzeitige Spiel und keine möglichen Addons, das wurde doch zuvor schon ganz klar gesagt. Ob die nun Ideen haben und ab und zu Details davon durchsickern lassen ist unerheblich, es gibt kein Addon, bevor das Kernspiel so läuft, wie sie es haben wollen.
Alles weitere wäre nur Spekulation und man sollte schon bei den Tatsachen bleiben. 
Wie kann man sich denn für Addons interessieren, wenn z.B. beide Seiten sich im RvR aus dem Weg gehen, das sind doch Dinge, die verbessert gehören und erst wenn das funktioniert, kann man sich anderem zuwenden!


In welcher Form soll denn im RvR eine Erweiterung ausschauen? Das es ein anderer Schauplatz ist? Das es neue Klassen gibt? Das ändert doch alles nichts am RvR, RvR kann man nicht durchspielen wie PvE Inhalte. 
Genau das macht man auch bei Multiplayer Shooter, das Prinzip bleibt gleich und es gibt höchstens neue Karten aber an sich dreht es sich nur immer um die gleiche Sache, die dort scheinbar auch nicht langweilig wird.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2010)

war doch aber auch irgendwo klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meine, Mythic hat ja selbst schon gesagt, dass sie als nächstes (vermutlich 1.4) erstmal das RvR überarbeiten. Dann kommt in nächster Zeit Cataclysm und nochmal so einen Konkurrenzkampf wird sich kein MMO mehr bieten. Das geht nur schief. Dann lieber kluges Productplacement und 1-2 Monate nach Cataclysm eine Erweiterung bringen. Z.B. 2 neue Rasse und einige neue RvR Zonen (vielleicht noch die Hauptstädte), wenn eh 70% der WoW Gemeinschaft schon wieder gelangweilt ist. 

Andererseits wird auch EA nun alle Ressourcen in TOR stecken, damit dieses zumindest gegen alle anderen kommenden Titel noch ein Bein auf den Boden bekommt. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist da auch schon wieder viel zu viel Hype. So wie ich das bisher sehe, wird das Spiel sehr Singleplayer lastig sein (BioWares Stärke) und PvE haltig sein. Gerade das NSC System und die "Jeder ist ein Held" Mentalität lässt darauf schließen, da selbst WoW immer mehr auf Einzelspieler Modus geht. 

Das einzige MMO das ich mir noch anschauen werde ist das 40k MMO. Zum einen, da ich auch gerne Warhammer 40k spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Anderen, weil ich mir darunter noch so gar nix vorstellen kann (ja, sind nch wenig Daten, aber auch von der finalen Umsetzung her. Ich mein, WAR konnte ich mir bis zum Release auch nicht richtig vorstellen^^).

Btw was mich wundert, dass es noch kein Warhammer/Warhammer 40k Singleplayer RPG gibt. Es gibt für beide schon ausgeklügelte RPG Systeme, warum da nicht noch eine standard-Story drum und man hätte ein neues tolles Spiel?^^


----------



## Rozen (14. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> war doch aber auch irgendwo klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja grade aus dem Grund das SWTOR wohl eher auf PVE setzt, habe ich gedacht das noch was in WAR investiert wird, potenzial ist ja genug da. Das jetzt auch nix in nächster Zeit releast wird sollte auch klar sein, aber zumindest mal kleinere Informationshäppchen zu bekommen wäre zu wünschen.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Juni 2010)

Rozen schrieb:


> Ja grade aus dem Grund das SWTOR wohl eher auf PVE setzt, habe ich gedacht das noch was in WAR investiert wird, potenzial ist ja genug da. Das jetzt auch nix in nächster Zeit releast wird sollte auch klar sein, aber zumindest mal kleinere Informationshäppchen zu bekommen wäre zu wünschen.



Naja, WAR hat halt immer noch sehr sehr viele Probleme und das "polishing" kann nie und nimmer abgeschlossen sein. Zwar wurden die gröbsten Performance-Probleme behoben, aber zur Primetime (Sonntag abend - free t1 RVR) lagt es (zumindest bei mir, wobei auch sein kann, dass mein Provider sich für ein lagfreies WAR einfach nicht mehr interessiert). Und die Fülle an Bugs hat Sethek hier gut zusammengefasst http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/154538-ruckkehrer-oder-doch-nicht/page__st__60. Das ganze Zeug (Animationsbugs, steckenbleiben, usw.) gibt es alles seit Release. Von anderen MMOs kommend trübt das einfach den Spielspaß und nervt nur (und man empfindet dieses Unverständnis, wieso solche Dinge immer noch nicht behoben sind). Die Schlieren im Boden 3m vor meinem Char egal wo ich hinrenne (wegen der Grottenengine) sind einfach nur zum Kotzen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass in WAR noch etwas investiert wird. Da wird gemolken bis es stirbt, schon alleine weil EA dahintersteckt. Man hat jetzt alles so zusammengekürzt (an Servern und Personal), dass wohl Geld rausschaut bei der Sache und jetzt wird man solange das Geld einsacken wie es noch geht. Wie andere schon gesagt haben, hat ein RVR Spiel zusätzlich das Problem, dass es eben nicht auf die schnelle mit +10 Levels, 2 neuen Zonen, etc. im PVE Stil erweitert werden kann. Dafür sollte ein RVR-only Spiel gerade bei bugfreiheit, handling, pathing, balancing usw. glänzen - tut WAR aber nur sehr begrenzt. 

Und was bei WAR alles falsch gelaufen ist von Anfang an (man hat auf jeder Seite 3x Full PVE Content bis 40 entwickelt - völlig übertrieben - Content der jetzt tot ist weil die Nachzügler kaum für einen der drei "strands" reichen) wurde eh schon zur Genüge diskutiert.

Trotzdem macht es Spaß ab und zu für 20 Minuten mit meinem Squiggi paar Leute abzuschießen, mehr aber auch nicht.

PS: Weil der Vergleich mit Shootern gefallen ist: Shooter spielt man durchweg ohne monatliches Abo für gratis und sie haben auch ein Ablaufdatum, denn wenn der "neue Shooter" rauskommt wird der alte irgendwann obsolet. Egal wieviele neue Maps usw. Richtig gute halten sich natürlich länger (ist bei MMOs aber auch nicht anders - WoW wird uns noch lange begleiten, WAR vlt. nicht so lange).


----------



## Rozen (14. Juni 2010)

Naja, andererseits warum diese andeutungen, von Vampiren, Skaven etc? Ich glaube ganz aus Spass war das ganze nicht......hoffe ich zumindest.


----------



## Snek2009 (14. Juni 2010)

short question.... wer entwickelt das 40k mmo ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wann kommts raus ? kostets monatlich ? wen chaos / necrons oder imperiale armee nich spielbar is kauf ichs nich ! ^^


----------



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

Vigil Games entwickelt WH40k.
Auf der E3 wird es das erste mal vorgestellt.


----------



## Thoraros (14. Juni 2010)

Einfach noch bis morgen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht alles nur Marketing ... morgen werden wir definitiv mehr sehen. Wenn dann nix kommt, heißts wohl oder übel ,,Gute Nacht"


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Einfach noch bis morgen warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So sehe ich das zwar nicht, da schon länger bekannt ist, das Mythic offiziell nicht auf der E3 auftritt (das hab ich aber auch schon öfters geschrieben, stand im Mythic Board). Wichtig wär einfach mal die ganzen Spekulationen zu beenden und endlich mal zu sagen: das bringt 1.3.6 und das tolle neue an 1.4 ist XY. DANN kann man sagen, wie es um das Spiel bestellt ist.

1.4 deutet aufjedenfall auf ein Ende der Polishing Reihe hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FAQ112 (14. Juni 2010)

Es wird was kommen und ich denke die Ankündigung erfolgt dieses Jahr, wer die CE von War hat weiß, dass es so viele Artworks gibt das die Vorarbeit für einen Content bereits vorhanden ist und eigentlich nur noch programmiert werden müsste. Aber verstehe Mythic wenn Cata kommt will man erstmal warten und nicht wieder den selben Fehler machen.

Aber es wird was kommen davon bin ich überzeugt und zwar bald


----------



## Wolfner (14. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> Aber es wird was kommen davon bin ich überzeugt und zwar bald



Das "bald" hält nun aber schon einige Monate an :-B

Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, welche Artworks du meinst. Bis auf die von den gecancelten Städten find ich ehrlichgesagt keine, die es nicht ins Spiel geschaft hätten.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Juni 2010)

Ja aber ihr Pollieren und Bürsten, ist doch am Ende eher wirkliches Umbauen. Die haben Probleme und werden die immer haben und bekommen die net mit Pollieren hin.
Das eine ist Leveln, es ist enorm mühsam und RVR Rang nachziehen ist einfach mal langweilig. Nur vor T4 passiert kaum was im RVR. T2 macht mal spaß und T3 ist voll das selbe, also will man T4 und das dauert. Aber auf den Weg dahin gibt es nicht viel interessantes zu sehen, außer halt in SC gehen und bissel im RVR-BG kämpfen. Ansonsten passiert eben nichts. Daher muss auch dort investiert werden. Das Endgame bei WAR, wird immer nur kurzzeitig wieder aufgebessert, um die Leute bei der Stange zu halten. Das geht aber nur solange die Leute Items jagen, wenn dass mal net mehr geht, gehen viele net wirklich mehr RVR. Grinden ist ja leider bei dem Spiel Alltag und find im PVP solltem an aus anderen Gründen Grinden, außeR Items zu bekommen damit man wieder besser ist als die anderen. Da gibt es immer noch Schwächen, die auf dauer keine wirklichen PVP Kunden halten. 
Denkmal da muss noch viel gemacht werden. Das T4 sollte Komplett überarbeitet werden, damit es sich noch mehr vom T1-T3 unterscheidet und im T3 sollte man Dinge einbauen, damit einfach die Lakes interessanter sind. Damit man dort wirklich mehr kämpfen kann und dafür auch was bekommt. RR und bissel EInfluss ist für mich keine Belohnung. Items sind egal, bekommt man eh im T4 dann die richtigen und RR bekommt man eh nicht so schnell hoch. Daher ist es egal, ob man aus dem T3 fast alle Items hat. Wichtig ist im T3 das Leveln und Questen interessanter zu gestalten, damit die Leute dort einfach auhc Lust haben einen Eroberten Lake zu besuchen oder einen umkämpften oder einen besetzten. Net immer nur warten bis eine Seite reagiert, sondern ein interesse Schaffen das man Verteidigt und Kämpft, aber nicht mit Langweiligen Items. Das System hat man auch in WOW.
Denkmal wenn man im T3 etwas in die Lakes einbaut und sie verbessert und im T4 ein großen Lake baut. Meine das Imperium hat dutzende Provizenen und Städte, da kann man mehr finden als nur Altdorf und Praag und wegen den beiden Städten geht das Imperium nicht unter. Daher kann man noch genug basteln. Finde sowas weit aus günstiger, als vielleicht wieder ne PVE/RVR ZOne einzuführen. Denn ich muss sagen Land of Death ist nur 1 mal cool. Dannach find ich, ist es wieder das selbe. Vorallem hätte man einen großen T4 Lake, könnte man zwar Altdorf erstmal mehr als Fokus machen, aber die anderen Völker besser einbinden. Marinenburg ist Hochelfen Ecke, Nuln und angrenzende Ecken könnten mit von Zwergen bewacht werden usw. So das man auch vom Stil her, gewisse Heimaten schafft. 

Aber ich find polishing ist bei dem Spiel ein falscher Begriff. Sondern einige Konzepte standen vom Grund auf nicht, sind aber bestandteil vom SPiel gewesen und sollen es sein. Perfomance war von Anfang an nicht da und wurde immer weiter verbessert. Das ist kein Polishing für mich. Das ist für mich Entwickeln. Die haben viel zu wenig Zeit eingeplant für ihre Entwicklung. Als das SPiel veröffentlich Worte, hätte es locker noch 1 Jahr gebraucht eh es so weit Markt reif wäre. Man hätte echt warten müssen, bis Wotlk verflogen wäre. Dann hättem an deutlich mehr davon gehabt und im Notfall noch von diesem Spiel etwas abgeschaut.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juni 2010)

RR nachziehen muss man nicht. Das ist, so wie immer, die total falsche Einstellung. Einfach spielen. Ich bin auch erst RR45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab dennoch keine Probleme


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> Es wird was kommen und ich denke die Ankündigung erfolgt dieses Jahr, wer die CE von War hat weiß, dass es so viele Artworks gibt das die Vorarbeit für einen Content bereits vorhanden ist und eigentlich nur noch programmiert werden müsste. Aber verstehe Mythic wenn Cata kommt will man erstmal warten und nicht wieder den selben Fehler machen.
> 
> Aber es wird was kommen davon bin ich überzeugt und zwar bald



Dazu zwei Dinge:

a) die "Probleme" von WAR haben herzlich wenig mit dem Release zu einer ähnlichen Zeit wie Wotlk zu tun, der Verkauf zu Beginn war super. Das Spiel ans ich jedoch war einfach zu Release sehr sehr schlecht, ist jetzt zwar deutlich besser geworden, aber wenn die wirklich (mit dem was an Bugs noch da ist) das "polishing" beenden, wird WAR niemals wieder einen Aufschwung erleben. Falls jemand hier "verblendet" ist soll er mal wieder bei WoW einloggen (das auch nicht frei von Bugs ist-bei Gott, aber wenigstens keinen Schlierenboden, man steckt nicht dauernd fest und bleibt an allen Ecken hängen und Animationen bleiben auch nicht gern mal stecken). It's NOT polished. Jedes MMO hat die Abonnenten die es sich "verdient" und hätten von den 800,000 die WAR angefangen haben die Große Mehrheit das Spiel begeistert gespielt und weiterempfohlen, dann wäre die Lage jetzt eine völlig andere, WoW-Wotlk-Cataclysm hin oder her. So war es aber nunmal nicht.

b) ein Expansion freut natürlich viele die WAR jetzt noch aktiv zocken. Wieviele Leute es zurückholen / ins Spiel bringen würde sei dahingestellt. Ich glaube kaum, dass AoC mit dem Addon gerade einen neuen Frühling erlebt...


----------



## C0ntra (15. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]aber wenigstens keinen Schlierenboden[...]



Falls es nicht zu viel Aufwand kostet, mache mir mal bitte ein Bild vom "Schlierenboden", ich würde mir darunter gerne etwas vorstellen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Falls es nicht zu viel Aufwand kostet, mache mir mal bitte ein Bild vom "Schlierenboden", ich würde mir darunter gerne etwas vorstellen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sieht man nur auf Videos. Hier ist es eigentlich recht schön zu erkennen:
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

Im Prinzip geht die maximale Texturschärfe für den Boden nur in einem kleinen Umkreis um den eigenen Charakter. Paar Meter weiter ist sie ganz leicht unscharf und dieser Übergang ist ständig sichtbar. Versuch einfach mal gezielt darauf zu achten (AA und Af ändern daran nichts, genausowenig wie alle möglichen Grafikeinstellungen die ich am Client vornehmen kann - der Effekt ist sowohl auf meiner Ati 48xx Generation als auch auf der Nvidia meiner Freundin mit G92 Chip vorhanden) wenn du rumläufst. Eventuell merkst du es nur im Vergleich zu einem anderen Spiel.

Natürlich sind das Sachen, die manchen gar nicht auffallen und erst Recht nicht stören. Gibt auch genug Leute die haben kein Problem damit sich 3MB große MP3s reinzuziehen ohne Ohrenkrebs zu kriegen. Mich stört so etwas und ich kann das schwer "ausblenden" - vor allem wenn ich ständig den Vergleich zu anderen Spielen habe wo es nicht so ist.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juni 2010)

Tjaaaa.....

Schön wars in WAR...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hHu4Na0lsd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch wenn es nur nett aussieht bis jetzt:
Ich glaube härtere Konkurenz kann man sich in den eigenen Reihen gar nicht machen 
Alleine dadurch dass es offenbar Flugmounts und damit (praktisch unumgänglich) ein Open-World-Konzept hat ist schon ein relativ harter Stoß für die auseinandergezonte Alte Welt (andererseits kann es auch sein, dass das im Video auch nur Flugpunkt-Mounts wie die Greifen in WoW sind). Aber lassen wir uns überraschen (sieht grafisch alles irgendwie ein wenig wie DoW2 aus).


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2010)

Sieht ja echt geil aus, aber das haben Trailer so an sich. Sollte das Spiel in seiner fertigen Form dem Trailer ähneln kann das derzeitige WAR massiv einpacken, da anscheinend:

- offene Welt
- coole Mounts (und Flugmounts)
- schnelles Combat
- KRASSE MASCHINEN (die für WAR immer versprochen wurden - geliefert hat man ein Trauerspiel)


----------



## Zetarion (15. Juni 2010)

Hoffentlich kann man bei dem warhammer 40k nicht nur Imperium,space Marines und Orks spielen, den das 40k Universum macht eigentlich gerade seine Vielfalt aus
die man ihn dadurch rauben würde.
Zudem finde ich es dumm, das man Space Marines spielen kann,den diese sind "Supersoldaten" und eigentlich nicht mit normalen Soldaten des Imperiums zu vergleichen.
Bester Besipiel: die Einheitenzahlen beim Tabletopgame: Imperium-Standardteinheit in etwa 30soldaten(kann mich auch irren) und die Space Marines dagegen nur 5(kann mich wieder irren).
Dies sollte schon Bände sprechen, das dies wirklich gut ist


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juni 2010)

> Zudem finde ich es dumm, das man Space Marines spielen kann,den diese sind "Supersoldaten" und eigentlich nicht mit normalen Soldaten des Imperiums zu vergleichen.



Naja hab ich ehrlichgesagt nicht anders erwartet.
Muss man ja nur mal überlegen wie die Fans wohl reagieren würden, wenn man in einem 40k MMOG keine Space Marines und nur Guardsmen spielen könnte :-B

Ich hoff ja auf Orks...momentan siehts seeeehr verdächtig nach Khorne Chaos Space Marines VS Black Templars Space Marines aus (sieht zumindest sehr nach denen aus).
Hoffentlich (!!!!!) bilden die Orks eine dritte (!!!!!) Fraktion! Offenbar sind sie ja spielbar... aber mal sehen.

EDIT:
Ehehehehe ich sehe grade anhand der Vigil Games Seite, dass das Ding offenbar auf ein 18er Rating abzielt. Die Altersabfrage kann natürlich auch vom Rating-Pending-Status kommen, aber hoffen wir mal nicht.
Dann steht uns zumindest kein USK12 Spiel ins Haus :-B
(etwas was mich heute, nachdem ich das P&P-Rollenspiel von Warhammer FB angefangen hab, an WAR noch viel mehr ärgert als es das damals schon getan hat)


----------



## Kranak90 (15. Juni 2010)

Gut wenn das draußen ist hat sich WAR für mich definitv erledigt! Das 40k Universum finde ich um längen cooler als das Fantasy Universum. Bleibt nur die Frage ob ob Imperium oder Chaos. Eiegntlich mag ich das Imperium dort ja lieber, aber wenn die Khorne berserker spielbar sind entscheidet es die Spielmechanik.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juni 2010)

> Gut wenn das draußen ist hat sich WAR für mich definitv erledigt! Das 40k Universum finde ich um längen cooler als das Fantasy Universum.



Naja, das Problem ist dabei, dass das Fantasy Universum noch nie wirklich ordentlich umgesetzt wurde. Wie gesagt, das P&P Rollenspiel ist wirklich heftig und kann mit 40k allemal mithalten. Genau wie die Gotrek und Felix Romane.
Am nähesten kam bisher noch Mark of Chaos.
WAR war bedauerlicherweise am weitesten davon entfernt :-|
(Aber keine Sorge, ich fange jetzt nicht plötzlich an WAR zu bashen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - nur das war immer etwas was mich schwerstens geärgert hat. Besonders die furchtbare geographische Umsetzung der alten Welt)


----------



## Zetarion (15. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ehehehehe ich sehe grade anhand der Vigil Games Seite, dass das Ding offenbar auf ein 18er Rating abzielt. Die Altersabfrage kann natürlich auch vom Rating-Pending-Status kommen, aber hoffen wir mal nicht.
> Dann steht uns zumindest kein USK12 Spiel ins Haus :-B



Gute Frage, was denkt ihr den wird Warhammer 40k für eine Altersfreigabe erhalten.^^(ich sag nur zerstückelte Orkleichen unter dem Bolterfeuer von den Spacemarines^^)
Und wann denkt ihr wird es rauskommen, den die Game-szenen mit impletierten UI sprechen ja dafür, dass man schon eine ganze Zeit lang schon an diesen Projekt gearbeitet hat.
Ich hoffe es kommt erst 2012/2013 raus den dan bin ich schon über 18 und mit dem Abitur fertig.
Aber mal sehen... 

EDIT: Auch hoffe ich es für das Spiel, dass es nicht zu früh realeast wird, den solche Totgeburten sind meistens nur Eintagsfliegen, siehe:AoC und WAR(nichts gegen die beiden Spiele,aber ein paar Monate mehr Entwicklung und es wären viel bessere Spiele entstanden.)
Wiederum sollte man aber auch ein Spiel nicht zu spät Realiesen den, über eine lange Wartezeit wird irgendwann die Community sich langsam auflöösen, da man mittlerweile schon andere MMOS besser findet und diese auch schon drausen sind.Ein Beispiel für diese Konkurrenz für Warhammer 40k online,wäre STWTOR(hoffe es ist richtig geschrieben) und Jumpgate Evolution und Black Prophecys.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich rechne damit das es Anfang 2012 rauskommt und ab 18 sein wird. Dann kann das WH40K Universum in seiner ganzen Brutalität dargestellt werden d.h. so wie es ist^^. Ich hab die ersten 4 Bände vom großen Bruderkrieg gelesen und da ist der Gewaltgrad doch recht hoch. Hoffentlich kann man dann auch so mitm Jetpack riesige Sprünge machen.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Juni 2010)

Das Interface schaut aus als wäre es momentan nur zu Präsentationszwecken eingefügt ^^ (denn sonst hätte der Ork nämlich ein Space Marine Bild.. ausserdem sieht es etwas seltsam aus wie das Ding verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Angekündigt ist es für 2012. Jetzt wisst ihr auch warum da die Welt untergehen soll! 
Aber wie immer ist ja mit Verschiebungen und allerhand anderem Zeug zu rechnen.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2010)

2012 wurde mal in irgendnem EA Bericht verfasst. Also vermutlich +1 Jahr 2013 ^^
Mal schauen was drauß wird. Ein Trailer ist ja immer so eine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@OldboyX: ach das meinst du, ja das ist aber mit Absicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fands am Anfang auch ganz schön krass, wenn man den Texturspeicher erhöht verschiebt sich die Region etwas. Ist zwar Gang und Gebe in MMOs, aber bei WAR ist der Radius doch arg klein gewählt, fällt besonders bei Felswänden auf. Stört mich persönlich aber gar nicht, da das Kampfgeschehen eh direkt vor meiner Nase abläuft.


----------



## OldboyX (15. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> 2012 wurde mal in irgendnem EA Bericht verfasst. Also vermutlich +1 Jahr 2013 ^^
> Mal schauen was drauß wird. Ein Trailer ist ja immer so eine Sache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, ich glaube Trailern auch nichts mehr. Ein MMO braucht in erster Linie viel Geld, eine lange Entwicklungszeit und eine Vision die man bis zum Ende durchzieht (der größte Fehler bei WAR ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch, dass man während der Entwicklungszeit alles neu gemacht hat, das meiste davon "wie bei WoW", anstatt an der ursprünglichen Vision festzuhalten). SWTOR hat alle Möglichkeiten richtig gut zu werden.



> @OldboyX: ach das meinst du, ja das ist aber mit Absicht so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, mich stören solche Dinge extrem, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir dasselbe meinen. Die Texturen auf Entfernung sind matschig wenn man den Texturspeicherregler ganz runterdreht und wenn man ihn hochschraubt hat man auf weite Sicht auch meist "schöne" Texturen. Doch unabhängig davon, hat man ca. 3 Meter - 5 Meter vor seinem Char einen sichtbaren Übergang in der Bodentextur - bewegt man sich "flimmert" das oder bildet so komische "Schlieren". Anders kann ich es nicht erklären, aber jedenfalls sehen das alle die ich kenne auch (eine zeitlang dachte ich schon nur ich bilde mir das ein), fühlen sich aber unterschiedlich stark davon gestört. Von Kopfweh bis "wayne" ist alles dabei. Das Phänomen ist aber definitiv in WoW nicht vorhanden (haben schon ganze Abende mit Vergleichen verbracht und Rätselraten wieso das bei WAR so ist).


----------



## Thoraros (15. Juni 2010)

Wobei WAR immer noch einige schöne Dinge bieten kann, die andere MMOs nicht haben, aber das ist nicht das Thema hier...

Viel trauriger finde ich die Tatsache, dass immer noch nichts angekündigt wurde.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jo, ich glaube Trailern auch nichts mehr. Ein MMO braucht in erster Linie viel Geld, eine lange Entwicklungszeit und eine Vision die man bis zum Ende durchzieht (der größte Fehler bei WAR ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch, dass man während der Entwicklungszeit alles neu gemacht hat, das meiste davon "wie bei WoW", anstatt an der ursprünglichen Vision festzuhalten). SWTOR hat alle Möglichkeiten richtig gut zu werden.
> 
> 
> 
> Keine Ahnung, mich stören solche Dinge extrem, aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir dasselbe meinen. Die Texturen auf Entfernung sind matschig wenn man den Texturspeicherregler ganz runterdreht und wenn man ihn hochschraubt hat man auf weite Sicht auch meist "schöne" Texturen. Doch unabhängig davon, hat man ca. 3 Meter - 5 Meter vor seinem Char einen sichtbaren Übergang in der Bodentextur - bewegt man sich "flimmert" das oder bildet so komische "Schlieren". Anders kann ich es nicht erklären, aber jedenfalls sehen das alle die ich kenne auch (eine zeitlang dachte ich schon nur ich bilde mir das ein), fühlen sich aber unterschiedlich stark davon gestört. Von Kopfweh bis "wayne" ist alles dabei. Das Phänomen ist aber definitiv in WoW nicht vorhanden (haben schon ganze Abende mit Vergleichen verbracht und Rätselraten wieso das bei WAR so ist).



Gut, dann sehe ich das doch nicht. Oder bei mir läuft es besser, ka. Ich kenne diesen Ring aus Texturübergang (von High zu Low), der in einigen Metern Umkreis um den Char ist. Der läuft bei mir aber sehr flüssig ab, wenn ich mich nähere. "Schlieren" bilden sich da nicht.

Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal das Video angeschaut und du meinst schon das Verändern der Bodentexturen, wenn man sich nähert (also das im ca 5-6m Radius um den Char)? Im Video (ok, ist nicht grad die Mörder Qualität) sehe ich das "schlieren" auch, aber wohl eher wegend er eh schon niedrigen Auflösung des Videos. Ich kann aber gerne mal einen privaten Mittschnitt machen, denn bei mir sieht das devinitiv nicht so aus. 

EDIT: Das 40k MMO sieht nen bissel nach Battlefield aus. Vielleicht täuscht ihr euch mit freier Welt (da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher, irgendwie^^). Ich denke eher, dass es, wie in WAR, Kriegsschauplätze gibt, wo man dann spielt. Nur weil es Flugmaschinen gibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Welt dafür frei sein muss.


----------



## Kranak90 (15. Juni 2010)

Hmm vielleicht ist das mit den Flugmaschienen dann so das man die nur in SZ's (wenns denn sowas dort gibt) benutzen kann.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habe mal in meinem Blog: http://thorst.blog.de/ *Schleichwerbung* das Video etwas analysiert und mir Gedanken dazu gemacht.


----------



## Casp (15. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich leider so gar nicht mit 40K anfreunden... kann mich mal bitte wer davon überzeugen? =D


----------



## C0ntra (16. Juni 2010)

W40K ist schon cool, aber ich mag mir das nur als eine Art Battlefield vorstellen und nicht als MMO. Außerdem glaube ich da nicht an größere Schlachten, eher so im Battlefield-Maßstab eben und 200 Flugmounts, die beliebig durch die Luft fliegen mag ich mir nicht ausmalen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Juni 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Ich kann mich leider so gar nicht mit 40K anfreunden... kann mich mal bitte wer davon überzeugen? =D



- Orks
- Dicke Wummen
- Je schwerer der Trommelfellschaden umso stärker die Waffe


Schon überzeugt? 
Ansonsten einfach mal Dawn of War spielen (1 oder 2, sind beide recht gut).


----------



## Kranak90 (16. Juni 2010)

Oder Bücher lesen. Das ist jedoch etwas Zeitaufwendiger^^


----------



## OldboyX (16. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal das Video angeschaut und du meinst schon das Verändern der Bodentexturen, wenn man sich nähert (also das im ca 5-6m Radius um den Char)? Im Video (ok, ist nicht grad die Mörder Qualität) sehe ich das "schlieren" auch, aber wohl eher wegend er eh schon niedrigen Auflösung des Videos. Ich kann aber gerne mal einen privaten Mittschnitt machen, denn bei mir sieht das devinitiv nicht so aus.
> ...



Also prinzipiell sieht man es stärker, je flacher der Kamerawinkel zum Boden ist. Wenn man komplette Vogelperspektive nimmt, sieht man es gar nicht (aber dann kann man auch net spielen weil man nichts von der Welt sieht ^^). Aber ein Video wär geil, habe viele Rechner durch und eigentlich auch von XP bis Win7 alle OS - das Ding war immer da.


----------



## BistneMemme? (16. Juni 2010)

Abend.. Kann mir einer Sagen was man unter einen MMO verstehen kann ? Ist das dann so aufgebaut wie Warhammer/WOW und wie sie Alle heißen ?!


----------



## Kranak90 (16. Juni 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massively_Multiplayer_Online_Game


----------



## Casp (16. Juni 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> - Orks
> - Dicke Wummen
> - Je schwerer der Trommelfellschaden umso stärker die Waffe
> 
> ...



Und Zwerge? Habe nichts dazu gefunden... sag bloß, es gibt keine Zwerge?


----------



## Sethek (17. Juni 2010)

Es gab früher mal Squats als Volk bei 40k.
Das waren Zwerge in Bikerkluft mit Harleys, Bergarbeiterkrams und Ambulls (aufgecyberte Riesenbullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Das war GW irgendwann aber zu peinlich, also sind die Squats einfach loremässig von einer Tyranniden-Schwarmflotte verputzt worden. Komplett.

Zwergenersatz derzeit sind wohl die Demiurg, für die es aber keine Modelle gibt. Die Demiurg sind begnadete Techniker, die auf ihren Schmiedewelten durchs All düsen - es gibt Demiurgschiffe für das 40k-spinoff Battlefleet Gothic.


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Juni 2010)

Zwerge gibts nicht und Goblins schon garnicht. Tja die schwachen sind halt alle ausgestorben.


----------



## Pente (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mir wirklich die Mühe gemacht und alle Postings der 5 Seiten gelesen und ich bin doch recht schockiert, dass es ernsthaft User gibt die damit gerechnet haben, dass Mythic eine großartige Ankündigung auf der E3 machen wird. Klar wünscht sich der beigesterte Warhammer Online Spieler nichts sehnlicher, aber wenn wir alle mal bei den Fakten bleiben und uns auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren dürfte jedem klar sein, dass man hier nichts wirklich "großes" mehr erwarten kann. Hierfür gibt es mehrere Gründe.

Die Abo-Zahlen von Warhammer Online sind enorm gering. Nun werden sehr viele wieder Age of Conan und Herr der Ringe Online als Beispiel anführen, dass auch MMORPGs mit geringen Abo-Zahlen Addons bringen. Das ist natürlich absolut korrekt und das kann man auch nicht von der Hand weisen, jedoch lässt sich dies auch kaum mit WAR vergleichen. Hinter Warhammer Online steht EA und ohne die Zusammenlegung von Bioware und Mythic gäbe es heute kein Warhammer Online mehr, weil das Spiel die Erwartungen von EA bei weitem nicht erfüllen konnte. Dessen muss sich jeder einfach mal bewusst werden. Die gesamten Personaleinsparungen wurden bei Mythic vorgenommen, nicht bei Bioware und Bioware konzentriert sich, völlig zu Recht, auf die Entwicklung ihres eigenen MMORPGs. EA war von Anfang an alles andere als zufrieden mit Warhammer Online und dem was das Spiel finanziell einbrachte. Die Konsequenzen darauß folgten relativ schnell und auch das ist kaum von der Hand zu weisen. EA pumpt sicher nicht noch mehr Geld in ein Spiel das sie selbst schon längst, ähnlich wie damals bei Hellgate London, aufgegeben hätten. Die MMO-Group hält Mythic und somit Warhammer Online am Leben, das Gro der finanziellen Mittel geht jedoch mit 100%iger Sicherheit in die Entwicklung von Star Wars: The old Republic.

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass im Prinzip eine Addon-Ankündigung im Moment keinerlei Wirkung hätte. Man müsste viel Geld in Werbung stecken die sich unter dem Strich nicht auszahlen wird und der Grund dafür dürfte auch jedem klar sein: Cataclysm rückt näher. Unweigerlich wird das WoW Addon enorm viele Spieler anziehen und wieder, sei es auch nur für ein paar Wochen, nach Azeroth locken. Den direkten Kampf mit einem WoW-Release hat Mythic schon einmal verloren, den Fehler nochmal zu machen können sie sich nicht leisten. Leider wird wohl nach dem Release des WoW-Addons die Marketingmaschinerie im Bezug auf Star Wars: The old Republic so richtig ins Rollen kommen. Damit gelangen wir direkt zum nächsten Problem: in dem Zeitraum in dem EA / Bioware die Werbetrommel für SW:ToR rührt wird Mythic unter Garantie kein Addon releasen!

Doch wenn nicht vor Cataclysm und während / vor SW:ToR, wann dann? Warhammer 40K steht in den Startlöchern und nach SW:ToR müssten sie marketingtechnisch gegen ein neues Spiel mit selber / ähnlicher Lizenz ankämpfen. Auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Rein realistisch betrachtet ist ein echtes Addon für Warhammer Online also doch eher Traum als greifbare Realität. Wenn Content-Erweiterung dann wohl eher im kleinen Rahmen, ähnlich wie beim Länder der Toten Patch vor einem Jahr. Im übrigen zeigt sich der Stand des Spiels auch ganz gut an der Patchversion. Nach fast 2 Jahren ist das Spiel noch nichtmal bei 1.4 angelangt. Für die Spielebranche ist das doch schon bemerkenswert "langsam" im Bereich Online-Spiele.


----------



## FAQ112 (17. Juni 2010)

*Danke für den Post an Pente.*

*Ich kann nur sagen das ich gestern das Glück hatte einen CM oder besser bekannt als GM anzutreffen und ihn eine Wichtige frage zu stellen.*

 Ist eine Erweiterung für Warhammer Online in Planung?
Die Antwort kam kurz und bündig: nein, Mythic beschäftigt sich derzeit nicht mit einer Planung einer Erweiterung, sondern kleinerer Einheiten die das Spiel optimieren.

Also direkter kann man es nicht erfahren. 

Allerdings hoffe ich das STOR ein richtig gutes Spiel wird, dann glaube ich auch daran, dass man Mythic wieder helfen kann Warhammer Online zu verbessern da dann das Risiko wieder geringer gehalten wird.

Aber abwarten und Tee trinken, mehr können wir leider nicht tun.


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juni 2010)

Doch, doch. Goblins gibts noch. Die heißen nur Grotz oder Gretchin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Juni 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Doch, doch. Goblins gibts noch. Die heißen nur Grotz oder Gretchin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, das wusste ich nicht. Ich hab immer gedacht Grotz sind Gnoblar.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

FAQ112 schrieb:


> *Danke für den Post an Pente.*
> 
> *Ich kann nur sagen das ich gestern das Glück hatte einen CM oder besser bekannt als GM anzutreffen und ihn eine Wichtige frage zu stellen.*
> 
> ...



Oi. Ein Insider. 
Könntest du deine unbewiesenen Botschaften auch irgendwie belegen?
Welcher Server ? Jahr? Tag ?
Welcher CM? GM?

Grummel... Sachen gibbet..


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass im Prinzip eine Addon-Ankündigung im Moment keinerlei Wirkung hätte. Man müsste viel Geld in Werbung stecken die sich unter dem Strich nicht auszahlen wird und der Grund dafür dürfte auch jedem klar sein: Cataclysm rückt näher. Unweigerlich wird das WoW Addon enorm viele Spieler anziehen und wieder, sei es auch nur für ein paar Wochen, nach Azeroth locken. Den direkten Kampf mit einem WoW-Release hat Mythic schon einmal verloren, den Fehler nochmal zu machen können sie sich nicht leisten. Leider wird wohl nach dem Release des WoW-Addons die Marketingmaschinerie im Bezug auf Star Wars: The old Republic so richtig ins Rollen kommen. Damit gelangen wir direkt zum nächsten Problem: in dem Zeitraum in dem EA / Bioware die Werbetrommel für SW:ToR rührt wird Mythic unter Garantie kein Addon releasen!
> 
> Doch wenn nicht vor Cataclysm und während / vor SW:ToR, wann dann? Warhammer 40K steht in den Startlöchern und nach SW:ToR müssten sie marketingtechnisch gegen ein neues Spiel mit selber / ähnlicher Lizenz ankämpfen. Auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Rein realistisch betrachtet ist ein echtes Addon für Warhammer Online also doch eher Traum als greifbare Realität. Wenn Content-Erweiterung dann wohl eher im kleinen Rahmen, ähnlich wie beim Länder der Toten Patch vor einem Jahr. Im übrigen zeigt sich der Stand des Spiels auch ganz gut an der Patchversion. Nach fast 2 Jahren ist das Spiel noch nichtmal bei 1.4 angelangt. Für die Spielebranche ist das doch schon bemerkenswert "langsam" im Bereich Online-Spiele.



Oi. Ein Mod auf Kriegsfuss.

Rein realistisch betrachtet wird WAR neu in WoWs Nähe kommen ( Spieleranzahl ), was aber vor allen Dingen am Kern des Spiels ist:
WAR = RvR / PvP
WoW= PvE

Wenn ein Addon / Erweiterung für WAR kommen wird, dann nur um den vorhandenen 40/80 Spielern und natürlich auch allen anderen etwas neues zum Spielen zu geben. Eventuell kommt irgendwie sogar eine 3. Fraktion ( ja, ein Tagtraum ).

und zum Patchlevel.
oh. Gott wir sich nicht schon bei Version 33.9 ???
Es zählen nur die tatsächlichen Verbesserung und die gab es.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> Oi. Ein Mod auf Kriegsfuss.
> 
> Rein realistisch betrachtet wird WAR neu in WoWs Nähe kommen ( Spieleranzahl ), was aber vor allen Dingen am Kern des Spiels ist:
> WAR = RvR / PvP
> ...



Genau das sagt Pente doch, WAR hat schon von vornherein eine kleinere Zielgruppe, weil es für PVEler wenig bietet und beim PVP zusätzlich noch für casuals und auch für solo-spieler wenig bietet. In der Folge (und wegen des verkackten Release - zusammen mit Vanguard und AoC wohl das verbuggteste in der MMO-Geschichte - Darkfall und MO sind da wohl auch dabei, aber das sind ganz andere Projekte) hat man wenig Spieler, was zu weniger Geld führt, was wiederum zu weniger Personal führt um die Weiterentwicklung voranzutreiben (zusätzlich sitzt da noch EA dahinter, das den Gewinn schön hochhält und dadurch nochmal das Personal, wie erst kürzlich wieder geschehen, immer weiter kürzt. Das wäre vielleicht nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn man nicht einen bestimmten %-Gewinn haben möchte).

In Summe sind die tatsächlichen Verbesserungen eben für den Zeitraum mäßig ausgefallen (sehr viele Release-Bugs sind noch da - natürlich wurde einiges behoben, aber diese Funktionalität hätte man eigentlich zum Release erwarten können) und die tatsächlichen Erweiterungen gibt es praktisch gar nicht (LotD + die neuen Karrieren waren schon vor Release in der Mache und nahezu fertig - da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen). Was gibt es sonst großartig neues? Das Gerücht, dass damals die gesamte Kreativ-Abteilung gefeuert wurde bestätigt sich halt zunehmend bei WAR... Es wird zwar noch etwas an der Balanceschraube gedreht und hier und da ein paar technische Dinge umgestellt, Szenarienstruktur verändert, oder die Endfights neu gescripted usw. Doch wann wurde etwas "neues" (neue Texturen, Models, neue Gebiete, usw.) in nennenswertem Umfang eingefügt?


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Genau das sagt Pente doch, WAR hat schon von vornherein eine kleinere Zielgruppe, weil es für PVEler wenig bietet und beim PVP zusätzlich noch für casuals und auch für solo-spieler wenig bietet. In der Folge (und wegen des verkackten Release - zusammen mit Vanguard und AoC wohl das verbuggteste in der MMO-Geschichte - Darkfall und MO sind da wohl auch dabei, aber das sind ganz andere Projekte) hat man wenig Spieler, was zu weniger Geld führt, was wiederum zu weniger Personal führt um die Weiterentwicklung voranzutreiben (zusätzlich sitzt da noch EA dahinter, das den Gewinn schön hochhält und dadurch nochmal das Personal, wie erst kürzlich wieder geschehen, immer weiter kürzt. Das wäre vielleicht nicht notwendig gewesen, wenn man nicht einen bestimmten %-Gewinn haben möchte).
> 
> In Summe sind die tatsächlichen Verbesserungen eben für den Zeitraum mäßig ausgefallen (sehr viele Release-Bugs sind noch da - natürlich wurde einiges behoben, aber diese Funktionalität hätte man eigentlich zum Release erwarten können) und die tatsächlichen Erweiterungen gibt es praktisch gar nicht (LotD + die neuen Karrieren waren schon vor Release in der Mache und nahezu fertig - da kannst du Gift drauf nehmen). Was gibt es sonst großartig neues? Das Gerücht, dass damals die gesamte Kreativ-Abteilung gefeuert wurde bestätigt sich halt zunehmend bei WAR... Es wird zwar noch etwas an der Balanceschraube gedreht und hier und da ein paar technische Dinge umgestellt, Szenarienstruktur verändert, oder die Endfights neu gescripted usw. Doch wann wurde etwas "neues" (neue Texturen, Models, neue Gebiete, usw.) in nennenswertem Umfang eingefügt?



Schritt für Schritt:
- Releaseprobleme ? 
eher GOA Serverprobleme mit dem Vorbestellern, ich war dabei. 

- Release Bugs / Bugs allgemein
ohja, sicher ist da irgendwo noch ein I ohne I-Punkt, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.

- Problematik EA
äh. UO und DAOC laufen auch noch, wenn auf sehr kleiner Flamme. Und WAR wurde von vielen zu hoch eingeschätzt, und hat diese Erwartungen nicht erfüllt. 
In wie weit die Einschätzung von WAR als WoW Killer nur reiner Bluff zum Erlangen des Budgets von EA war oder ein feuchter Wunschtraum der Manager war?
keine Ahnung, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.

- Erweiterungen
nur weil eine Erweitung schon vorher in Arbeit ist, ist sie keine richtige Erweiterung ? Da kann ich dir garnicht zustimmen. Sollen die Grafiker denn faul rumsitzen ? 
Und das LotD nicht existiert ist faktisch unwahr... man muss sich nur die entsprechende LotD Ausrüstung der HighLevels ansehen *g*


- Gerücht über Massenentlassungen im Kreativteam
jopp, es gab viele Gerüchte, aber keine Bestätigung. Somit bleibt es ein Gerücht.
Einige Stellen wurden abgebaut, sicher. Nach einem Release wohl verständlich.

- kürzliche Entlöassungen
du meinst den "Layoff" des Producers Josh Dresher ? 
Da wurde ein Producer an die Luft gesetzt, von mehr ist nicht die Rede

- Veränderungen ( eine Auswahl... )
Hauptstadt RvR komplett überarbeitet und verbessert ( das ist mehr als neues Scripting. Spieler werden zu Champions und treten aktiv an, die ganze Spielmechanik in den Hauptstädten hat sich geändert )
Server- und Clientperformance verbessert ( massiv verbessert )
RvR Kampagne fortwährend an den Spielerwunsch angepasst
fortwährende Klassenbalance
Slayer/Choppa Einführung
neue Szenarios wurden geschaffen, während alte wieder eingestellt wurden oder nur noch für ein Wochenende aktiviert werden
Überarbeitung der Burgen, zweiter Aufgang
T1 überarbeitet / geändert

deine angemahnten Änderungen sind wohl eher rein kosmetisch und für ein RvR Game nachrangig.


WAR und WoW sind aus meiner Sicht nicht vergleichbar, also sollte man diese Vergleiche auch nicht machen.


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> (neue Texturen, Models, neue Gebiete, usw.)



Es wurden neue Mount und Pet Daten (kein Scherz) gefunden, sowie neue Skaven Modelle. Irgendwas ist definitiv in der Mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es gab nur eine Entlassung. Keine EntlassungEN. Ein Producer, der bei der derzeitigen Teamgröße zu viel ist. Wie Erdknuffel schon so schön geschrieben hat: Mythic hat derzeit noch viel zu viele davon als im normalen MMO Sektor üblich ist.


----------



## Pente (23. Juni 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> und zum Patchlevel.
> oh. Gott wir sich nicht schon bei Version 33.9 ???
> Es zählen nur die tatsächlichen Verbesserung und die gab es.


Ich weiss nicht in wie weit du dich allgemein mit MMOs beschäftigst aber die Patchversion in Zusammenhang mit der vergangenen Zeit ist sehr wohl ein wichtiger Indikator für den Status eines Spiels. Als Versions-Vergleich: AION erschien in Asien 1 Jahr vor dem EU Release und startete in Europa dann mit Patch Version 1.5.x. Warhammer Online ist nach fast 2 Jahren noch nichtmal bei 1.4.x angekommen. Die dritte Stelle sind Hotfixes und Bugfixes jeglicher Art, die zweite Stelle bedeutet Content-Erweiterung im kleinen Stil, die erste Stelle eine große Content-Erweiterung (weitläufig als Addon bekannt). Aktuell ist Warhammer Online nach fast 2 Jahren immernoch bei 1.3.x. Erinnern wir uns zurück: die Länder der Toten war Patch 1.3 und das ist nun schon 1 Jahr her. Seit den Ländern der Toten hat sich versionstechnisch kaum etwas getan, außer im Bugfix / Hotfix Bereich des Spiels.

Interessant ist, dass viele das immer gleich als Angriff auf das Spiel ansehen. Ich habe weder in diesem noch im letzten Posting das Spiel mit auch nur einem Satz schlecht gemacht. Ich habe kein einziges negatives Wort über das Spiel verloren. Das einzige was ich gesagt habe ist, dass ich nicht verstehe wie man ernsthaft mit einem großen Addon rechnen kann, die Sterne hierfür stehen im Moment denkbar ungünstig und das ist keinesfalls einfach so von der Hand zu weisen. Der Sprung von 1 Jahr gar kein Content bis hin zu einem kompletten Addon erscheint doch etwas sehr groß, wie bereits im letzten Post erwähnt: ein Patch im Stile vom Länder der Toten Patch halte ich für realistisch, ein großes Addon hingegen nicht.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt:
> - Releaseprobleme ?
> eher GOA Serverprobleme mit dem Vorbestellern, ich war dabei.



Falls du dich nicht erinnerst, gab es beim Release massive bugs: Um ein paar davon zu nennen:

- Close to Desktop (bei vielen alle 20 Minuten im Schnitt)
- Pathfinding der mobs
- Chatbugs
- Animationsbugs
- Unzählige Fähigikeiten die nicht richtig oder gar nicht funktionierten
- Schreckliche Performance
- Schrecklicher Lag
usw.



> - Release Bugs / Bugs allgemein
> ohja, sicher ist da irgendwo noch ein I ohne I-Punkt, aber davon geht die Welt nicht unter.



Wurde zur genüge behandelt, es sind noch genug lästige Bugs im Spiel, aber jeder hat halt andere Qualitätsansprüche. Ich sehe es nicht ein, dass ich bei Spiel A für 11 Euro pro Monat überall hängenbleibe, die Animationen steckenbleiben usw. (jaja, muss man halt selber vermeiden - das Argument kenne ich schon) wenn ich bei Spiel B für 11 Euro im Monat sehr viel weniger Bugs "aktiv vermeiden" muss.



> - Problematik EA
> äh. UO und DAOC laufen auch noch, wenn auf sehr kleiner Flamme. Und WAR wurde von vielen zu hoch eingeschätzt, und hat diese Erwartungen nicht erfüllt.
> In wie weit die Einschätzung von WAR als WoW Killer nur reiner Bluff zum Erlangen des Budgets von EA war oder ein feuchter Wunschtraum der Manager war?
> keine Ahnung, werden wir wohl nie erfahren.



Den Punkt verstehe ich nicht und es ist mir auch völlig egal. EA will Geld machen (wie jeder Konzern - wobei mit der Größe in der Regel auch der Druck der Aktionäre steigt sowie die Distanz zwischen Management und Produkt/Produktentwickler. Dies wirkt sich bei kleineren Projekten meist negativ aus, da diese entweder "gestrichen" werden oder ohne Rücksicht "rentabilisiert" werden). Mich interessieren bloß die Fakten und Geld für ein MMO zu bezahlen, das sich sehr schleppend weiterentwickelt und wo das "polishing" noch immer nicht abgeschlossen ist, das ist nicht so mein Ding. Es gibt immer Fans aber UO oder DAOC heute noch für Geld zu spielen würde ich nicht tun. Everquest vielleicht rechtfertigt noch ein Abo, da kommen immer noch echte Expansions. 



> - Erweiterungen
> nur weil eine Erweitung schon vorher in Arbeit ist, ist sie keine richtige Erweiterung ? Da kann ich dir garnicht zustimmen. Sollen die Grafiker denn faul rumsitzen ?
> Und das LotD nicht existiert ist faktisch unwahr... man muss sich nur die entsprechende LotD Ausrüstung der HighLevels ansehen *g*



Das habe ich nie gesagt, auch habe ich nie gesagt, dass LotD nicht existiert. Bitte genauer lesen. Wenn du etwas Ahnung von MMO-Entwicklung und vor allem der Zeit die dahintersteckt hättest, dann wüßtest du, dass man nicht mal eben im April mit LotD angefangen hat um es dann im Juni zu releasen. So läuft das nicht, der Content war schon lange "in der Mache" und wurde dann released. Seither wurde nichts ähnliches released, das sind nunmal die Fakten (und es gab Portfolios von Grafikern die im Inet nach Arbeit gesucht haben in denen sie sich mit WAR-LotD Arbeiten empfohlen haben) und die Grafiker sind nicht faul rumgesessen, sondern die paar die es noch gibt (der Rest wurde gegangen) haben offensichtlich an etwas gearbeitet, das mit 1.4 kommen soll. Sobald 1.4 da ist, kannst du ja selbst schauen, wieviel die Kreativabteilung dann in diesem 1 Jahr (bzw. sind wir schon drüber) geleistet hat und davon kannst du ablesen, welche Entwicklung dir in WAR zukünftig bevorstehen wird, wobei die Tendenz wohl eher in Richtung "noch langsamer" und "noch weniger" geht als umgekehrt. Besonders wenn 2011 - 2012 neue MMOs kommen.



> - Gerücht über Massenentlassungen im Kreativteam
> jopp, es gab viele Gerüchte, aber keine Bestätigung. Somit bleibt es ein Gerücht.
> Einige Stellen wurden abgebaut, sicher. Nach einem Release wohl verständlich.



Selbst wenn noch 2 Leute da sind, die schaffen halt eben nicht so viel und auch wenn bald 1.4 mit einigen Neuerungen kommt, so wird es doch eher kein Addon geben und schon gar keine 3. spielbare Fraktion.



> - kürzliche Entlöassungen
> du meinst den "Layoff" des Producers Josh Dresher ?
> Da wurde ein Producer an die Luft gesetzt, von mehr ist nicht die Rede



Ja, wurde. Also entweder der hat sowieso nix wichtiges getan (spricht nicht für Mythic und nicht für WAR) oder der fehlt halt jetzt (spricht auch nicht für WAR). Keine Ahnung wie man Entlassungen 2 Jahre nach Release immer noch so herunterspielen kann mit fadenscheinigen "Rationalisierungen" usw.



> - Veränderungen ( eine Auswahl... )
> Hauptstadt RvR komplett überarbeitet und verbessert ( das ist mehr als neues Scripting. Spieler werden zu Champions und treten aktiv an, die ganze Spielmechanik in den Hauptstädten hat sich geändert )
> Server- und Clientperformance verbessert ( massiv verbessert )
> RvR Kampagne fortwährend an den Spielerwunsch angepasst
> ...



- Hauptsadt RVR ist kein kreativer neuer content, der Rest wurde schon angesprochen
- Server und Clientperformance hätte schon zum Release so sein müssen wie es jetzt ist und ist immer noch verbesserungswürdig (sorry, damit holt man keine Punkte, denn "dass das Auto ordentlich fahren kann" sollte erstmal Grundvoraussetzung sein)
- Da wird nicht präzisiert? Oder meinst du konkret, dass die Festungen ersatzlos gestrichen wurden, dass man Spielercaps als "Übergangslösungen" hatte usw.?
- fortwährende Klassenbalance ist der mindeste Standard in jedem MMO, die Geschwindigkeit mit der man auf AE-Balance usw. reagiert hat und immer noch reagiert ist aber auch eher lächerlich
- Wie gesagt, die Karrieren waren schon vorm Release da, nur manche hatten es zum Release noch net ins Spiel geschafft - WAR war auch einmal mit über 200 Karrieren geplant btw
- Genau, man ändert die Reihenfolge und schafft neue Szenarios (sag ruhig wieviele genau bitte) und du willst das als "Erweiterung" verkaufen - in 2 Jahren bei einem PVP Spiel? na gz
- Burgen gleiches Trauerspiel -> Faktor Zeit (ging ja echt fix mit dem 2. Aufgang....NOT)
- Auch beim T1, der Startpunkt wurde für alle zusammengelegt und das wars, wenn das für dich eine großartige Überarbeitung ist - schön, ich habe da deutlich höhere Ansprüche

Letztlich fehlt halt meist das Leseverständnis. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass es KEINE Änderungen gegeben hätte, oder, dass die Änderungen durchweg schlecht seien. Nur gab es vergleichsweise wenige in einem langen Zeitraum (und nach LotD sehr sehr wenige - bis keine, für die man die Arbeit von Grafikdesignern brauchen würde), wer das nicht sehen will, der hat definitiv ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Selbst die Beurteilung, ob man nun eine Weiterentwicklung überhaupt braucht und wie "schnell" diese sein sollte ist jedem selbst überlassen. Mir ist sie bei WAR zu langsam um dafür Geld zu bezahlen (für Wartung und Erhalt der Server alleine ist der monatliche Beitrag deutlich zu hoch).



> deine angemahnten Änderungen sind wohl eher rein kosmetisch und für ein RvR Game nachrangig.
> 
> 
> WAR und WoW sind aus meiner Sicht nicht vergleichbar, also sollte man diese Vergleiche auch nicht machen.



Ich hätte mir für ein RVR Game von Anfang an völlig andere Entwicklungsschwerpunkte gewünscht, was ich auch schon x mal erwähnt habe. Aber lieber als ordentliche Grafikengine und Performance sowie vernünftiges Kampfsystem (wie lange ist es her, dass endlich mal die Synchro verbessert wurde?) hat sich Mythic auf 1000000 Public Quests in DREI PVE Strängen pro Fraktion konzentriert. Content und Entwicklungsarbeit die - wie sich schnell herausstellte - völlig verschwendet waren.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht in wie weit du dich allgemein mit MMOs beschäftigst aber die Patchversion in Zusammenhang mit der vergangenen Zeit ist sehr wohl ein wichtiger Indikator für den Status eines Spiels. Als Versions-Vergleich: AION erschien in Asien 1 Jahr vor dem EU Release und startete in Europa dann mit Patch Version 1.5.x. Warhammer Online ist nach fast 2 Jahren noch nichtmal bei 1.4.x angekommen. Die dritte Stelle sind Hotfixes und Bugfixes jeglicher Art, die zweite Stelle bedeutet Content-Erweiterung im kleinen Stil, die erste Stelle eine große Content-Erweiterung (weitläufig als Addon bekannt). Aktuell ist Warhammer Online nach fast 2 Jahren immernoch bei 1.3.x. Erinnern wir uns zurück: die Länder der Toten war Patch 1.3 und das ist nun schon 1 Jahr her. Seit den Ländern der Toten hat sich versionstechnisch kaum etwas getan, außer im Bugfix / Hotfix Bereich des Spiels.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass viele das immer gleich als Angriff auf das Spiel ansehen. Ich habe weder in diesem noch im letzten Posting das Spiel mit auch nur einem Satz schlecht gemacht. Ich habe kein einziges negatives Wort über das Spiel verloren. Das einzige was ich gesagt habe ist, dass ich nicht verstehe wie man ernsthaft mit einem großen Addon rechnen kann, die Sterne hierfür stehen im Moment denkbar ungünstig und das ist keinesfalls einfach so von der Hand zu weisen. Der Sprung von 1 Jahr gar kein Content bis hin zu einem kompletten Addon erscheint doch etwas sehr groß, wie bereits im letzten Post erwähnt: ein Patch im Stile vom Länder der Toten Patch halte ich für realistisch, ein großes Addon hingegen nicht.



a) MMO zählen zu meinem Hobbys.
b) beruflich bin ich Softwareentwickler ( HOST und C/S Systeme )

und aus meiner fachlichen Sicht muss ich sagen, das meine keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität einer SW nur aus der Versionsnummer ziehen kann.
Darum hat mich dein Satz 
"Nach fast 2 Jahren ist das Spiel noch nichtmal bei 1.4 angelangt. Für die Spielebranche ist das doch schon bemerkenswert "langsam" im Bereich Online-Spiele. "
etwas irritiert und wurde von mir als unsachliche Kritik registriert. So einfach.

nur weil da 1.35 steht muss die SW nicht schlechter sein als eine 1.9 oder 3.35

Wie die Versionsnummer vergibt ist immer die Sache des Entwicklers, es mag "best practices" und Empfehlungen geben, aber das wars.

Man muss immer auch betrachten, was sich unter dem Mantel der Versionsnummer getan hat.

zu WAR ( ich spiele aktiv auf Drakenwald ):
- die Weiterentwicklung in WAR hat sich auf das RvR konzentriert, was nach Aussagen der Entwickler auch der Kern von WAR ist. PvE ist eher eine schönes Drumherrum
- das RvR hat sich weiter entwickelt und aus meiner Sicht massiv verbessert. Performane, Ablauf, Belohnungen, Balance usw.
- ja, es gibt noch Lücken und Umstimmigkeiten ( vor allen Dingen im Bereich AoE ), aber traue Mythic zu, diese Umstimmigkeiten zu bereinigen. Das dauert nur.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> .. ne ganz lange QUOTE von oben ... die ich jetzt rauswerfe.. ich hasse lange Texte



Kurzfassung:
- in einigen Punkten hast du Recht : es gibt noch Fehler
- in einigen Punkten kann ich das nicht entscheiden, wie: ist der monatliche Preis gerecht ? Keine Ahnung ich kenne deren Kalkulation nicht
- in anderen Punkten bist du meiner Meinung nach auf dem Holzweg. 

Mir ist WAR sein Geld wert.


puhh


----------



## Pente (23. Juni 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> ... und aus meiner fachlichen Sicht muss ich sagen, das meine keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität einer SW nur aus der Versionsnummer ziehen kann.


Ich habe auch nicht die Qualität bemängelt. Ich habe mit keinem einzigem Wort auch nur annähernd etwas über die Qualität des Spiels gesagt. Ich sagte die Versionsnummer in Zusammenhang mit der vergangenen Zeit gibt Aufschluss über den Status des Spiels. Faktisch hat Warhammer Online in fast 2 Jahren kaum neuen Content geliefert sondern sehr viel alten Content verfeinert. Ich habe diese Feststellung mit keinem Wort negativ oder positiv bewertet. Es war eine reine Feststellung. Der Sprung von 1.3.x auf 2.x.x ist nach wie vor riesig und ich sehe diesen Sprung nach wie vor auch nicht. Ich rechne mit einer kleinen Erweiterung im Stile des Länder der Toten Patches. Dies war meine Aussage und zu der stehe ich nach wie vor. Über die Qualität des Spiels habe ich nie gesprochen.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (23. Juni 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht die Qualität bemängelt. Ich habe mit keinem einzigem Wort auch nur annähernd etwas über die Qualität des Spiels gesagt. Ich sagte die Versionsnummer in Zusammenhang mit der vergangenen Zeit gibt Aufschluss über den Status des Spiels. Faktisch hat Warhammer Online in fast 2 Jahren kaum neuen Content geliefert sondern sehr viel alten Content verfeinert. Ich habe diese Feststellung mit keinem Wort negativ oder positiv bewertet. Es war eine reine Feststellung. Der Sprung von 1.3.x auf 2.x.x ist nach wie vor riesig und ich sehe diesen Sprung nach wie vor auch nicht. Ich rechne mit einer kleinen Erweiterung im Stile des Länder der Toten Patches. Dies war meine Aussage und zu der stehe ich nach wie vor. Über die Qualität des Spiels habe ich nie gesprochen.



Sorry. Das kam bei mir negativ an.
Wenn das nicht deine Absicht ist, gut.


----------



## OldboyX (23. Juni 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> ... aber traue Mythic zu, diese Umstimmigkeiten zu bereinigen. Das dauert nur.



Die Frage ist gerade eben wie lange das dauert. MMOs brauchen mit steigendem Alter immer mehr Veränderungen und Verbesserungen um am Markt konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, denn irgendwann sehnt sich jeder mal nach etwas "Neuem" und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Insofern hat man nicht ewig Zeit sein MMO attraktiver zu gestalten. Wäre WAR im jetzigen Zustand released worden, hätte es mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr Abos (da wird denke ich jeder zustimmen). Die Probleme und Bugs vom Release haben sehr sehr viele Spieler vertrieben und den Ruf von WAR großteils zerstört (AoC dasselbe). Hätte man in den ersten beiden Monaten die gröbsten Sachen behoben (gravierende Bugs, Performance, Lag, Kampf-Synchro, 2. Rampe, AoE imbalance, usw.) hätte es auch anders ausgesehen. Zwei Jahre später ist es langsam so, dass bald kein Hahn mehr danach kräht, was sich in WAR noch tut, außer die aktuellen Spieler. Neue Spieler zu locken wird immer schwieriger, je näher Dinge wie 40k Online, SWTOR usw. rücken. 



UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> ...
> - in einigen Punkten kann ich das nicht entscheiden, wie: ist der monatliche Preis gerecht ? Keine Ahnung ich kenne deren Kalkulation nicht
> - in anderen Punkten bist du meiner Meinung nach auf dem Holzweg.
> 
> ...



-Ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist wird von mir als Konsument nicht nach deren Kalkulation bewertet sondern nach den Konkurrenzprodukten am Markt. Wenn andere mehr Qualität und (für mich) mehr Inhalte und Patches zum Gleichen Preis anbieten spielt das neben allen anderen MMO-Entscheidungen (wie Genre, Schwerpunkt usw.) auch eine wichtige Rolle.
- Na zum Glück sind wir nicht alle gleicher Meinung, das wäre fad

Um die 80k Spielern ist WAR noch das Geld wert, keine Frage.


----------

